# 66 Data Plate 223-B



## Mhgto (Jul 10, 2014)

I was looking at a 66 GTO data plate and the interior code was 223 which means a black interior, but there was a B to the right of the 223. Can anyone tell me what the B stands for?
Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Some of the Plants used the B for bucket seats,


----------



## Mhgto (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks Randy
I knew someone here would know.


----------

